# Would you rather be.....



## SaPrAmPeBi (Jul 14, 2004)

Would you rather be......


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm disliked and lonely now, so I guess being rich and popular would be better. Not sure if it's possible to be happy, but it would be cool to annoy everyone by being filthy rich.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Happiness is the most important to me.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I choose rich and popular but lonely. However, I see that being rich and popular and lonely is really only a fairy tale kind of existance and most of the popular people I have meet don't really appear to be lonely. But then again, I guess there is no way for one to really tell who is lonely and who isn't.


----------



## Hermit the Frog (Aug 4, 2004)

Hmm... tough choice. I could take the rich and lonely, but I don't want to be popular. I would take poor and happy, but I'd hate to be disliked.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

Easy for me. When my mom got with a rich guy, whom I hate, I have learned that I prefer a needy lifestyle than rich one.


----------



## Pillar (Aug 16, 2004)

You can't put a price on being happy. Some people that have nothing and are disliked by some are full of joy. Others have more money than anyone, are very popular, but are miserable. But then, I believe everyone is lonely at times, no matter what your life is like.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Uh, the first one I guess.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

i dont know....neither


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

If I'm happy but disliked, I guess that means I don't care if I'm disliked, so I'll take that. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

_Man_, can't I have it all?
No?
Oh. Well, in that case, I'm used to being lonely, so I might as well have the money.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Happy of course. Happiness is everything, the rest is meaningless crap.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Rich and well liked but lonely. Because it's easier to find someone then to all of a sudden make tons of friends and become rich. And I could eventually have both the money and not be lonely.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

happy. Whatever that could/might be


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Poor and disliked but happy.

When you're happy,everything else is relative...


----------



## scaredycat (Oct 8, 2004)

I definitely want to be rich. Right now I'm lonely and poor. Would much rather be lonely and rich.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

i wanna be happy, ive read the great gatsby & richard cory


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

Happy!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Hermit the Frog said:


> Hmm... tough choice. I could take the rich and lonely, but I don't want to be popular. I would take poor and happy, but I'd hate to be disliked.


:agree


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

Hermit the Frog said:


> Hmm... tough choice. I could take the rich and lonely, but I don't want to be popular. I would take poor and happy, but I'd hate to be disliked.





Jnmcda0 said:


> [:agree


Umm, same here.


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

Happiness is a big factor for me.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

_mmmmoney._


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Really poor and disliked but happy?

Well, two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

poor and happy


----------



## breydonlee (Aug 30, 2004)

I picked poor, disliked and happy. I don't mind as long as I am happy although I'm not sure about the disliked part, I would like to have a couple of friends.


----------



## lyn01 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm already lonely, but if i was rich I could get my own place and be lonely there!


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Really rich and popular but lonely


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

Really rich and popular but lonely?	
Really poor and disliked but happy?

I wouldn't mind being poor and disliked as long as i'm happy, but how can you be happy when you're disliked ? :stu 

My current situation is like this: relatively rich, disliked and lonely


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

The question is basically...do you want to be happy or sad?

Hmm...that's a tough one. I'll go with happy  Who cares if you're poor if it means that you're happy with your poor life


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

happy


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm already disliked so that doesn't matter. If the cost of being happy was being poor then I could live with it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Money can't buy me happiness but I'm happy if I can buy and drive what I want.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

definately the happy one... if your not happy then who cares what you have?


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

happy.but how poor are we talking?not boot soup poor right?


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

happpy, ofcourse


----------



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

being happy is most important to me...money...whatever >.>


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

See sig...


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

...this is almost like a trick question. Being popular yet lonely? I doubt I would ever be lonely if I was popular. And the second choice says that you are "happy", which sort of renders everything else mute. lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

rich & lonely :boogie

haha I could buy friends or a mate then if I got that desperate. :b


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Woah. What an old thread. 

Happy regardless of what conditions.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Most divorces are because of finances. But of corse money isn't everything, but it is a huge contributors to having a decent relationship. Especially in a culture like ours which mostly borrows for new purchases, where having trouble paying for those bills can easily destroy a relationship. But, like I said before money isn't everything.


----------



## Alexx (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm poor and disliked now, so duh, I'd rather have the money, even if it means I have to be popular too. Lonliness doesn't bother me now, and I doubt it will any time soon.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I pick happiness.


----------

